# I totally forgot about this



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I know it was a while ago but do you think I could get my money back?

eBay Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6R996322206673102)

Business Contact Information 
Customer Service URL:







http://www.sellforme.com Customer Service Email:







[email protected] Customer Service Phone:







704-262-3379 
Total Amount: 
-$480.00 USD Fee amount: 
$0.00 USD Net amount: 
-$480.00 USD Date: 
Jun. 8, 2003 Time: 
07:13:41 PDT Status: 
Completed 
Item # Item Title Qty Price Subtotal 3418154866 Alps MD-5000 Micro Dry Printer 1 $455.00 USD $455.00 USD 
Shipping & Handling
(includes any seller handling fees): $25.00 USD Shipping Insurance : --







Total: $480.00 USD 
Shipping Address:

quincy, MA 
United States
Confirmed 

Payment To: 
EKat (The recipient of this payment is Verified) Seller's ID: 
cree8rking Seller's Email: 
[email protected] 
Funding Type: 
Credit Card Funding Source: 
$480.00 USD - MasterCard Credit Card XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-0635

This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *EKAT". 
Original Transaction Date Type Status Details Amount Jun. 8, 2003 Payment To EKat Completed ... -$480.00 USD 
Related Transaction Date Type Status Details Amount Jun. 8, 2003 Charge From Credit Card Completed Details $480.00 USD

Pay pal closed it without any results I just found out his name 
registrant-firstname: Edward
registrant-lastname: Hayes
registrant-organization: Connecttech Communications LLC
registrant-street1: 1004 Sides AVE
registrant-pcode: 28083
registrant-state: NC
registrant-city: Kannapolis
registrant-ccode: US
registrant-phone: +1.9805211574
registrant-email: cree8rking







yahoo.com
he dissappeared for a long time after that happened and now hes back online.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like he is using more than one name

Domain name: sellforme.com

Registrant:
Kenneth Frank (2P7VQ) [email protected]
1808 Dixon Road
Baltimore, MD 21209
United States
Phone: (443)6913600 x 
Administrative Contact:
Kenneth Frank (QDGAQ) [email protected]
1808 Dixon Road
Baltimore, MD 21209
United States
Phone: (443)6913600 x 
Technical Contact:
Kenneth Frank (2P7VQ) [email protected]
1808 Dixon Road
Baltimore, MD 21209
United States
Phone: (443)6913600 x 
Billing Contact:
Kenneth Frank (VY2GK) [email protected]
1808 Dixon Road
Baltimore, MD 21209
United States
Phone: (443)6913600 x 
Record last updated on 2008-12-09 00:00:00
Record created on 2002-12-07 00:00:00
Record expires on 2009-12-07 00:00:00
Domain servers in listed order:
ns1.abac.com 216.55.128.4
ns2.abac.com
Registration Service Provider: AplusNet(APRO)
[email protected]

Web Hosting: Website Hosting Solutions - Aplus.net
Registrar: NAMES4EVER, Register Your Domain Name - Domain Name Registration from Aplus.net


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Disregard Paypal. Yikes, I just noticed the year of the transaction. Well, contact Mastercard and advise them of the circumstances. Maybe they'll allow you to file a claim to have the charge removed. I have been 100% successful with other credit cards, who have approximately a three month claim limit, but it never hurts to ask. You must have found the pot o' gold if you forgot about five hundred bucks.

For anyone else reading this who does business through paypal, ALWAYS use a credit card to make payment through Paypal so that you can get your money back through the credit card agency. PAYPAL SUCKS and prefers to have you chase your tail with no results rather than investigate and resolve an issue.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yup I guess its a little too late to fix,I should have done it a long time ago lol.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> You can neg rep him across Ebay though.


Kenneth Frank (2P7VQ) [email protected]
1808 Dixon Road
Baltimore, MD 21209
United States
Phone: (443)6913600

You could do lots of funny things here...just sayin'


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> You can neg rep him across Ebay though.


Ah, the scarlet letter of ebay, he'll just close that act. after a few negs and open a new one under a new one. I usually have better luck with electronics prices on either amazon.com or tigerdirect.com.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I am confused. You didn't say what the issue was. Did you not receive the printer ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

and Dixon Rd is not a current addy........ Harry how much can we get away with posting here publicly?


----------

